# It's never too late.



## Encolpius

Please many translations. Thank you in advance. 

*Hungarian:* Sosincs késő.


----------



## Stéphane89

In French: *Il n'est jamais trop tard.*


----------



## CARORAGI

Hola,
En español: _*Nunca es demasiado tarde*_

Caro


----------



## guaguaboy

In Chinese：永遠不嫌晚！
In Chinese saying: 亡羊補牢！


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: Nunca é demasiado tarde./Nunca é tarde demais.


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Nikdy není pozdě. (cf. double negation)

In Lithuanian:
Niekada nėra per vėlu.


----------



## Angel.Aura

In Italian:
*Non è mai troppo tardi*


----------



## mcibor

In Polish:
Nigdy nie jest za późno

nigdy - never
nie - no (double negation)
jest - is
za - too
późno - late


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Russian:* Никогда не поздно...
...Не бывает слишком поздно...


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



jazyk said:


> In Portuguese: Nunca é demasiado tarde./Nunca é tarde demais.



Dependendo do contexto: *Antes tarde do que nunca*. 

Até.:


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: *אף פעם לא מאוחר מדי* (_af pa'am lo meuhar miday_)


----------



## brian

*German:* Es ist nie zu spät.


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

_Mai bine mai târziu decât niciodată!_ (Better later than never.)


----------



## Joannes

Dutch: *Het is nooit te laat.*


----------



## Black4blue

Turkish: *Hiçbir zaman geç değildir.*


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: Никога не е (твърде) късно. = It's never (too) late.


----------



## confusednikki=)

tagalog: Hindi pa huli ang lahat.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά»
po'te ðen 'ine ar'ɣa
lit. "it's never, not late" (double negation)

[ð] is a voiced dental non-sibilant fricative
[ɣ] is a voiced velar fricative


----------



## Rallino

Orlin said:


> Bulgarian: Никога не е (твърде) късно. = It's never (too) late.



Hello, I was wondering if this is pronunced [нико*г*а] or [нико*в*а] - like it happens in Russian. Also do unstressed _*o*_'s change their sound? 
Thank you very much.


----------



## Orlin

Rallino said:


> Hello, I was wondering if this is pronunced [нико*г*а] or [нико*в*а] - like it happens in Russian. Also do unstressed _*o*_'s change their sound?
> Thank you very much.


 
In Bulgarian г -> в transformation never occurs, and unstressed *о*'s don't change quality too much in standard Bulgarian (only relatively slightly getting closer to *у*).


----------



## tyhryk

In Ukrainian: Ніколи непізно.


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _Koskaan ei ole liian myöhäistä._


----------



## pedro_trionix

In Galician: Nunca é demasiado tarde.


----------



## artico1

*Catalan*: Mai és massa tard


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian: Nikada nije kasno

Slovenian: Nikoli ni prepozno


B.


----------



## oveka

tyhryk said:


> In Ukrainian: Ніколи непізно.


Ніколи не пізно.


----------



## Dymn

artico1 said:


> *Catalan*: Mai és massa tard


Even better: _mai no és massa tard_.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Sardinian :*

_No est mai troppu tardu._


----------

